# What's your group like?



## Selganor (Apr 20, 2007)

Soon our regular campaign will be paused and I will start with WotBS.

So far the three players (don't know if there will be more yet) will probably play:
- Dwarven "Drill Instructor" (Bard/Ranger/Knight of the Chord(?) )
- Dwarven Duskblade
- Dwarven Beguiler/Wizard/Runemage/Ultimate Magus

At least that's the current plans they got (that I know of)

What do your groups look like?


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 20, 2007)

Y'all sure like dwarves.

The playtest groups for me have been:

*Group A*
Human knight (but a dishonorable one)
Elf wizard (sticking it to the man)
Human beguiler (not as charming as he thinks)
Human cleric
Human ranger/scout

*Group B*
Human fighter
Human rogue/fighter
Human enchanter
Gnome psion


----------



## Shawn Carman (Apr 20, 2007)

Started with:
Human Psychic Warrior
Human Duskblade
Human Beguiler
Gnomish Wizard
Human Monk


The monk's player took an internship in Michigan, so he's gone, and we got:
Dwarven Cleric


----------



## maggot (Apr 20, 2007)

Human Barbarian/Fighter
Orc Barbarian
Human Fire-domain Wizard
Elf Cleric
Halfling Monk/Rogue


----------



## sirwmholder (Apr 20, 2007)

Our current group contains:

Human Mage ( Transform, Evoke and Move )
Pu'mau ( Homebrew Cat Race ) Unarmed Fighter Specailist ( Our Monk )
Kobold Mage Knight ( Mainly Force, Crystal and Ice Effects )
Halfing Rogue/Fighter
Gnome Artificer
Dwarf Mage ( Heal Specailist )

Our group loves diversity 

We will begin War of the Burning Sky in the next week or two with much anticipation .

Good gaming,
William Holder


----------



## Crazy Eights (Apr 20, 2007)

My group just started this past monday and so far we have:

Elven Commander
Orc Monk - soon to be adding a few rogue levels
Human Rogue
Human Shugenja - using a homemade order that venerates the tidereaver kraken


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Apr 20, 2007)

Next week is our third session.. and they are headed to the Farmhouse in Module #1... I really wish the sessions could be longer than 4 hours, but at least I have a game 

As to the group...

Shen, a Dassen Monk, human, who fights with the Monk's Spade {Secrets of Sarlona} and wearing leather armor {HR}
Galen, a wanderer Bard, human
Devon, a Ragesian Ranger, human, who wields a Bastard Sword
Duke, an errant knight in training, human, also carries a Bastard Sword and now has a nice war-horse {courtesy of a certain ill-planned ambush in the hills}
Arcanis, Gabal trained wizard, human.
Zypyty, a Sahalestian Cleric, elvish...

And the potential of one more player joining, probably with an Elvish Rogue. 

Needless to say, Torrent left the party pretty early on!

I had hopes Arcanis would pick up EoM, but after reading over the rules he passed on them


----------



## Vanuslux (Apr 21, 2007)

One session in - 

Human Fighter
Human Wizard
Human Paladin


----------



## crow81 (Apr 21, 2007)

My party is made up of:

Human Wiz (looking at Warweaver From HoB)
Human Rog
Elf Ranger
Human Ranger/Pal 
Human Favored Soul (looking at Storm Lord)

We just had our second session and are headed to the farmhouse as well


----------



## Bayonet_Chris (May 9, 2007)

*Starting up*

I'll be starting it up next week with the following:

Human Fighter
Half-Elf Rogue
Human Mage (EOM)
Human Mageknight (EOM)

Edit: Updated after two sessions (we're through Act 2 of Gate Pass)

Cyrus, human fighter 2
Arwen, half-elf rogue 2
Nabrun, human sorcerer (essentially EoM Mage) 2
Makial, human mageknight 2


----------



## Selganor (May 9, 2007)

Update: Played the first session (up to Act 2 of "Scouring"), party already levelled up. Now they consist of:

Dwarven Bard 2
Dwarven Duskblade 2
Dwarven Beguiler 1/Fighter 1
Elven Scout 2


----------



## Endevor (May 9, 2007)

We just finished Scourge of Gate Pass, the PCs are about to enter the Forest, they are lvl 3.

I have in my group : 
Cleric 3 from a good deity nature oriented
Wizard Illusionist 3
Fighter 3 spécialised in short spear and short sword, he will take lvl in the commander class i think
Fighter1/Wizard 2 Transmuter with trip spécialisation and a guisarme
Rogue 2/Spellthief 1

It is pretty classic (except the spellthief lvl), they are efficient enough.


----------



## amethal (May 10, 2007)

I wish I knew!

We haven't started yet, and they keep changing their minds from week to week.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (May 12, 2007)

We're literally JUST starting.
So far, we have:

CONFIRMED:
Poxnora (Level 1 Half-Giantess Psychic Warrior)
Kesari (Level 1 Vanaran Rogue)

ANTICIPATED:
(UNNAMED) Dwarven Artificer
(UNNAMED) Dwarven Cleric 
(UNNAMED) Human Fighter 

FOr your amusement..
Our wiki-space is  here.

For further amusment..
Our Age of Worms wiki.


----------



## Agamon (May 12, 2007)

About to start our online Fantasy Grounds game next Thusday.  Here's the lineup:

Human Female Cleric
Halfling Male Rogue
Human Male Monk/Sorcerer
Orc Male Fighter
Dwarf Male Wizard


----------



## Mitchbones (May 13, 2007)

First session is monday, from what I have heard from my players

Human Bard
Human Fighter
Human Cleric
Half-Orc Barbarian
Human Warlock
Human Duskblade

enough humans?


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (May 13, 2007)

Mitchbones said:
			
		

> enough humans?




Naw... your one short


----------



## JDragon (May 14, 2007)

Well I only have 3 players and don't expect to pick up more so I'm having my players run ghesalt characters.

They have....
Human - Rogue / Wizard
Human - Barbaria / Druid
Dwarf - Fighter / Cleric

We have played 4 sessions and just retrieved the case and will be looking to get out of Gatepass next session.

JD


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 15, 2007)

My game is starting in two weeks, and so far I have:

- Human cleric/wizard (going for True Necromancer)
- Beguiler, either Gnome or Half-Elf
- Human Warlock (intending to take the Fiendish Heritage Feat chain)
- Artificer, undecided on race
- And one who hasn't come up with a character concept yet

It'll be an interesting party...


----------



## riverrunner (Dec 4, 2011)

*odd group*

We have been gaming for several months now and are about to go for the final battle in the Fire Forest. So far we have winnowed the group down to the following

Klimo-half orc barbarian 1/ fighter 3 who wields a great axe. A man of few words and swift action, he has surpisingly been the voice of reason. also serves as a steed and packmule on the side

Zaramy- halfling bard 4 a foppish, flaming dandy who worries more about his outfits than combat. Currently hating life after being zapped by a cursed mirror at the nymph's and being made ugly

Mor'tal- human cleric 4 think of a backwoods hellfire and brimstone baptist preacher and you have this guy nailed. his only saving grace is he is an incredible healer. now if the party could just find that gag....

Zebastion- elven ranger 4 very caustic personality towards anything that has less than 4 legs. has had the worst luck of any charachter. could not hit a barn with his bow if he was standing inside it

Baron Sigmunddottir- gnome wizard 4 looks like Cousin It from the adams family due to a miscast spell but is an accomplished con man as well as a passable wizard. tends to ride upon the half orcs backpack like a saddle.

Angahrad- elven rogue 4 a self banished minor elven noble who hates her noble peers and is about as morally bankrupt as you can get. Killed Shealis after a truce was called with the logic of "she was an elf...of couse she was going to backstab us. I just beat her to it."

Crystin- sorcerer 2 she has been taken in by the party and is looked on as an annoying kid sister basically. 


Torrent and Haddin bit the dust due to some unfortunatly publicly rolled and devastating critical blows by an enlarged Smiley at the farmhouse

So far I cannot decide whether they are going to be a disaster or succeed just through sheer screwball oddness


----------



## King Nate (Dec 4, 2011)

Starting new game in two weeks. So far we have;

*Tiefling Warlord* (requires everyone to call him Captain and has a companion character that adores him.)

*Human Bladesinger *(will be changing the name of the class since he doesn't like the name bladesinger)

and *Either a Human Fighter or Human Berserker* (all he wants to do is kill things and not die.)


----------

